# Anyone snorkeled engine exhaust?



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Just throwing it out there, Last year I drowned my Teryx when the fuel pump relay quit while I was, steering wheel deep in a hole. Tried starting it right away and when I let off the key it filled the engine through tailpipe. Don't want to go through that again. any good ideas, don't want to lose box tilt if possible.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ya man I got idea that might work u could run it off to the side that way u can still tilt ur bed and I got one on my brute here's a pic









Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

PhreeBSD's buddy has his snorked, but its behind the bed and it can't be tilted with it installed. But you could always make it removable, so that if you were going to be working around the house, take it off, put it back on before you head to the mud park.


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah that's where I was leaning, only take 5 min to change, cant run it to the side, would get tore off in trees. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

let me know what you come up with b/c I will be looking at doing the same thing... if you dont get around to in in the next 2 weeks or so I'll try to help out.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> Ya man I got idea that might work u could run it off to the side that way u can still tilt ur bed and I got one on my brute here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that looks like my old exhaust snorkel but it dont sound like my new one bwahahahaha I put it on for saturday but you wont get to see it lol.

commando tapatalk


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ya ya I would go but I can't plus my axle is broke and I took my Rad out and haven't touch it sense hahhahha to busy but ill be there in June 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> let me know what you come up with b/c I will be looking at doing the same thing... if you dont get around to in in the next 2 weeks or so I'll try to help out.


Might get to it next week, just waiting on 4x4 and diff lock cables that should have been in today, now long weekend. Will let you know.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Post sum pics of it when u get it done and mine is removable to got a band clamp and peace of exhaust from muffler shop that my buddy gave me works great 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

I got it figured out today,going fancy pics next week, maybe worth selling!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Hey that looks like my old exhaust snorkel but it dont sound like my new one bwahahahaha I put it on for saturday but you wont get to see it lol.
> 
> commando tapatalk


I dont think he should be letting those 28" terms laying around either. I know where there is a four seater that would look good with those on:saevilw:


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

What that one in that pic it was an old on that I had to replace cause the cord came out when it come off the rim. But ill sell u my OLR.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Finally got snorkel all together, took longer than planned. Went all stainless steel, with quick (10 sec) removal. Will get pics up tonight

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Sweet! Ready to see the finished product!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

can't wait to see it


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

So I'm still working on a support that will hook to the tailgate but I think it will work out good. May go with a 45 when not using the snorkel. And a bonus, it sounds better, go figure!!


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

And while I was at it...Rad cap access, gotta clean this up a bit.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks great. Can you tell me what kind if fitting that is you used?


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

I haul raw milk from dairy farms so got the idea from their milk lines. All stainless 304, 11/2" pipe, the fittings are called triclamp expansion ferrules, pipe is expanded inside them. Gasket at each joint, I have to see which one will hold up to the heat or make my own. Special tri clamp. Not cheap for this stuff but I got some freebees which helped. Google stainless sanitary fittings you will find them 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Also I just used the stock flange and cut off tail pipe and welded fitting to it, stainless welding 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. Yeah ill need to go cheaper than that lol. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol yeah freebies are good, all I had to buy was 2 ends and expanded on $25 but I bet if I would have bought I'd be at around $300 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

In was going to order a new stock flange. Keep one for stock, andcut the end off one and weld directly to it w/ a snork. That way it's interchangeable.


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Well the snorkel worked really good except for the burn on my arm from reaching into the cooler.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol... you'll have to wrap it good w/ some exhaust wrap.


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Or just operate the cooler from the side!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

